# Something Differant...



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Got these lil guys not too long ago and they're growing so fast.

I couldn't find many pics on the net of them so I'm assuming they're not that common?

They're not the prettiest fish but they remind me of little cows lol.

Can you guess what they are?





































































Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

they look like leucistic HRPs... but I don't know what's up with the "cow" pattern..  what are they?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Marble _Vieja fenestratus_, the line originated from Lake Catemaco. At that age the first one looked like a marble convict, then I saw the ones with the red on the head and recognized them. I'm just afraid of what will happen if the FH breeders get their hands on them. They are interesting enough without mixing species.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Spot on there chromedome52 :thumb:

I would love some more info on them if you have it?

I haven't found anything on them including origination.

I've just been looking after them the same as any other fenestratus.

I should put up some more recent pics though as they were only about 6-7cm here but they're now about 11-12cm and have more intense colours. Particularly the one in the second lot of pics.

The way I took the pics is the right and left side of each fish to show how much the pattern changes within each fish.

Are they common over there?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I didn't know they orginated from the Lake Catemaco population. That's an interesting read.
They're very cute and not very common here in the states.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Very cute; I like :dancing:


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Just an update with some vids I took this morning, they're a lot bigger and have a lot more colour too.

Hope you like 











Cheers
Ronny


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chromedome52 said:


> Marble _Vieja fenestratus_, the line originated from Lake Catemaco.


From what I've read, the Marbled colouration does indeed originate from Lake Catemaco. However, that pattern is NOT the same as these fish.



> the marbled fenestratus is not a hybrid, but a naturally occurring colour gene mutation, in my opinion possibly a dominant pied gene...
> 
> how do i know this?... because i work at the only pet shop that sells them, and i also have met the breeder and seen photos of the parent fish... what happened was the guy (his name eludes me for the moment, but when i remember i will post (IMG:style_emoticons/default/tongue.gif) ) used to breed normal fenestratus, and sell them to his LFS which is my workplace... out of a batch of normal fry he noticed a single one with a small white patch on its belly, kind of like a scar looking wound, which is what he originally thought, when he noticed it was an absence of colour, he grew that fry up, and paired it to a normal female who, when they bred, produced 50% marbled and 50% possible 'splits' it was also possible that it was a sex linked gene and the pied/marbled fenestratus were all girls, but he has since had two marbled pair up and successfully raise fry...


 This was created in Australia, and appears to be restricted to there for now.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

I read that thread on another forum not long ago lol.

I actually visit that pet store whenever Im around, but they are no longer the only store that retails them.

Also, the breeder has finally developed a full whit fenestratus which I have seen for myself.
Very cool looking fish.

There are quite a few in circulation now days but still not as popular as they should be lol.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> Marble _Vieja fenestratus_, the line originated from Lake Catemaco. At that age the first one looked like a marble convict, then I saw the ones with the red on the head and recognized them. I'm just afraid of what will happen if the FH breeders get their hands on them. They are interesting enough without mixing species.


no flowerhorn breeder would waste there time on breeding these fish with a flowerhorn, I mean, great looking fish, but what do these fish have a synspilum does not? and the piebald/calico effect is not a good trait to have in flowerhorns.

That said, awesome looking little fene's, can't wait for updates when there bigger.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

An update long over due...

I no longer have these fish and moved them onto a friend who has taken great care of them.
They have since grown HUGE (near 10 incehs) and have spawned once.

The colours have developed so much!


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow their stunning =D> , wish I had enough room for some Vieja species.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I wondered how they would turn out. They are awesome fish. Now we just need to get them in the states.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I have never seen them here but hope I will soon. Great looking fish =D>


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

=D> :thumb:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

O_O amazing!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Chromedome52 said:
> 
> 
> > Marble _Vieja fenestratus_, the line originated from Lake Catemaco.
> ...


Agree, the one from lago Catemaco is the pink fenestratus.

Marbled, as fogelhund said is a line breed from pink fenestratus made in Australia.


----------



## dasgrim (Mar 1, 2013)

I found my fish at the LFS. He/she was sold as a FH. I'm almost sure this beauty is what happens when a Marble Vieja fenestratus and a FH breed though.. If anyone can confirm this or has any other ideas on what kind he/she could be, tht would be cool.

I'm hoping this motley fish is a female, either way my ZZ is in for some interesting times. I've included a pic of the ZZ too, he's not too colored in this pic. I'll try to post a better one of him later. Anywho your thoughts are appreciated guise. Thanks in advance. (btw your "cow" fish are pretty cool. they kinda remind me of my marble convicts I used to raise, except yours colored drastically!!.)
"I live to revive dead links"


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Nah, prolly just have some creamsicle RD/Midas gene in it.


----------



## dasgrim (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for posting so many times, I tried to delete the extras, but I cant find out how =/


----------



## dasgrim (Mar 1, 2013)

@Azedenkae- I've just never seen a FH with these markings. Its also the first time I've heard "creamsicle" used for a fish!, although I have heard of fish ice cream,prolly tastes better than it sounds,lol ;p
What leads you to think it might be a Midas as opposed to a vieja? This ones got me stumped. I would also like to hear your thoughts on gender. Thanks for your reply
Sorry for posting so many times, I tried to delete the extras, but I cant find out how =/ 
heres another pic of my RD,btw..


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

dasgrim said:


> Sorry for posting so many times, I tried to delete the extras, but I cant find out how =/


Done


----------

